# Tyre Pressure warning



## nufcmark (May 16, 2009)

One week ago the tyre pressure warning message came on in the Virtual Cockpit. I checked the pressures and they were all OK (the rears were a little high) and reset the system. One week later the message has not returned. My car had been serviced 9 days before the message 1st appeared and during the service the battery was disconnected (the clock was showing the wrong time when the car was returned to me). Is it possible that because the battery was disconnected the tyre pressure system lost its recorded pressures and then 9 days later gave the warning message?
I'm wondering of I have a genuine problem or if it was a false alarm. Any help appreciated.


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

nufcmark said:


> One week ago the tyre pressure warning message came on in the Virtual Cockpit. I checked the pressures and they were all OK (the rears were a little high) and reset the system. One week later the message has not returned. My car had been serviced 9 days before the message 1st appeared and during the service the battery was disconnected (the clock was showing the wrong time when the car was returned to me). Is it possible that because the battery was disconnected the tyre pressure system lost its recorded pressures and then 9 days later gave the warning message?
> I'm wondering of I have a genuine problem or if it was a false alarm. Any help appreciated.


Ambient air temperature changes can affect tyre pressures although this would probably apply consistently across all four corners.
Had the car been sitting in the sun on one side?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I had that happen with my car when I first got it. Twice I pulled over expecting a puncture, but on checking the tyre pressures, nothing had changed. I was waiting for it to happen again and then go back to the Dealer with it. It never did. I just put it down to being 'one of those things' ...


----------



## nufcmark (May 16, 2009)

It happened at night. My car had been parked up for about 3 hours and when I drove off the warning appeared. Definitely no sun involved!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I found out the Tyre pressure warning works [smiley=bigcry.gif] I am now £162.00 lighter
Tyre only done 4k


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have had it come on twice over the past year. Once I pumped up and it was fine, second time there was a nail which didn't go through. Not sure why this would set it off. Over sensitive sensor.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Mines periodically goes off too. Only once it turned out to be right with a nail, every other time couldn't find anything. It's a royal pain when it does go off but I'd rather have it than not.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

As I understand it there are two different types of tyre pressure warning ManuTT can clarify, but lets call them active and passive...

Active - has wireless sensors mounted in the valves of each wheel and you get a picture of a car in the VC with the tyre pressures
Passive - you set a snapshot in the VC and it uses some "clever" way of working out by wheel rotation/balance if that changes

My assumption is that you are talking about the "passive" version which is less accurate and I suspect more open to false positives.

I would do a visual inspection of the tyres just in case you have a nail that is not leaking air (ATM), but is affecting the detection.

Ant


----------

